# Dudley is 4 today!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure why i can't copy just the image but...https://www.facebook.com/1494727437...727437460278/1688182138114806/?type=3&theater


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome chap


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Thank you. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:jumping::bday::juggle:arty2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY!! YOU ARE A GORGEOUS 4 YR. OLD!:ilmc::whoo:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:bunny3:arty2:arty:Rufus sends his best wishes to Dudley.

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!:bday::bday::bday:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:best_wishes:arty:arty2:Happy Birthday Dudley!!!arty:arty2::best_wishes:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY.🐶🐶 arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:artyarty:


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

:bday:arty2:Happy birthday handsome Dudley!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:best_wishes:Happy birthday to my heart throb poo Dudley:love-eyes: Hope you have had an amazing dayarty:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

"Oh Dudley,"
Happy 4th birthday 
Looking absolutely gorgeous!! Xx
:twothumbs::smile::best_wishes::jumping::star::yo:arty2:arty::juggle::congrats::bday:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Such a stunning boy, there's no other poo quite like Dudley and his golden locks!

:bday: arty: Happy 4th birthday you beautiful boy! arty2: :bday:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday gorgeous , who'd have that Oh Dudley would one day be a grown up big boy. Have a fabulous day xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is just something about that face......just love cuddly Dudley. Happy 4 th Birthday you gorgeous boy. :star::star::best_wishes:arty2:arty2:arty:arty::bday::bday::bday:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY*
:bday:arty:arty:arty:arty::bday:​
Dawn please make mini 'Dudlies' from his hair clippings so we can all have a little bit of your gorgeous golden boy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Like this -


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Like this -


That is super cute! don't think I'm quite that good at madelling, would have to just glue bits to card - more Flat Stanley style! Thank you for all the lovely comments and good wishes for my boy. I made him tuna and sweet potato fishcakes for his Birthday tea, other than that it was a pretty normal day for him, but he did LOVE those fishcakes!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry it's a few days late Dudley, but happy birthday!! Look at the volume in those ears - Im sure you get more gorgeous with every year you gain! glad you enjoyed your fishcakes - i hope you gave out some lovely fishy kisses afterwards xxxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday you handsome boy.:bday::best_wishes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Sorry it's a few days late Dudley, but happy birthday!! Look at the volume in those ears - Im sure you get more gorgeous with every year you gain! glad you enjoyed your fishcakes - i hope you gave out some lovely fishy kisses afterwards xxxx


definitely spaniel ears, take ages to dry and a nightmare to try to trim nice and evenly! and yes, he did have fishy breath! - not too bad though


----------

